# Genieten van vs. profiteren



## ThomasK

Franstalige studenten zoeken een goeie Franse vertaling van 'genieten (van') en belanden vaak bij 'profiter', minder vaak bij 'jouir de'. Nu, hoe positief klinkt ons _profiteren_, vinden jullie? 

_Ik profiteer van het weer_ kunnen wij zeggen, lijkt mij, maar dan alleen als gevolgd door _om het gras te maaien_. Vergis ik mij? Is het oké in Standaardnederlands? 

_Profiteren van_ impliceert trouwens vaak winst maken, lijkt mij. 

_Van mensen profiteren_: is dat voor jullie oké ? 

(Etc.)


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Volgens mij is _savourer_ beter hier, al blijft het een lastig werkwoord om te vertalen. _Profiter_ is eerder " de gelegenheid benutten". 

_Van mensen profiteren_ heeft een tegenovergestelde betekenis. _Profiteren_ heeft hier de negatieve betekenis "uitbuiten", inderdaad in de zin van "winst maken".


----------



## ThomasK

Je savoure le beau temps ??? ;-)


----------



## Suehil

In het Frans zouden ze het waarschijnlijk omdraaien:  'Le beau temps me plaît'.


----------



## Kayla321

ThomasK said:


> _Van mensen profiteren_: is dat voor jullie oké ?


Grammaticaal is dat m.i. okee, inhoudelijk vind ik het wat minder. 

Profiteren van het weer om het gras te maaien vind ik goed klinken, al zou ik het zelf waarschijnlijk niet zo zeggen. Ik zou kiezen voor losse zinnen, denk ik: 
Het is eindelijk droog. 
Daar moet je van profiteren! 
Ik ga gauw het gras maaien.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, hoor, maar ik bedoelde: zonder die context lijkt 'profiteren van het goeie weer' niet zo passend, dacht ik...


----------



## Kayla321

Nee, dan lijkt het alsof je eigenlijk genieten had moeten hebben.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, dus zijn we het eens: zonder die context kan 'profiteren' nog net, anders moet het 'genieten' zijn. Niet ?


----------



## Joannes

Juist, *profiteren* in het Nederlands is 'gebruik maken van een situatie die zich voordoet' of soms 'misbruik maken', niet gewoon 'genieten'.


----------



## Chimel

Brownpaperbag said:


> Volgens mij is _savourer_ beter hier, al blijft het een lastig werkwoord om te vertalen.


Een héél lastige... 

Voor het weer zou ik duidelijk voor "profiter du beau temps" kiezen: _profiter_ kan de betekenis van _genieten_ én van _profiteren_ hebben maar het gaat niet altijd op. _Savourer_ is inderdaad een goed alternatief, maar eerder voor concrete zaken (wijn, bier, eten...) dan voor het weer of voor een goede vakantie.

Persoonlijk gebruik ik ook vaak _apprécier_, zij het in een iets minder sterke betekenis. In ieder geval moet je zeer voorzichtig zijn met het gebruik van _jouir_ als je wil vermijden dat alle aanwezige Franstaligen in de lach schieten ("Merci beaucoup pour cette soirée, madame, j'en ai beaucoup joui").


----------

